# Stevens "nitro special" assembly



## speedy claxton (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok so I bought a Stevens nitro special. I took it apart to clean it now I can't get it back together. Is there some kind of trick if anyone is familiar with this gun any help is much appreciated.


----------



## speedcop (Feb 4, 2013)

what part cant you get back together? some of the old singles you have to hold the top lever all the way over to the right and then attach the barrel and close it then let go of the lever.


----------



## doublebarrel (Feb 4, 2013)

Is it a single or double barrel? There is a Lefever Nitro Special double barrel shotgun that is a bear to assemble the hammer springs.You have to make a special jig to compress the springs i have been told.Never tried it.


----------



## speedy claxton (Feb 5, 2013)

I should have said what part I'm having trouble with lol. I'm trying to put the barrel and the "pivot" screw back in. It has some kind of stupid spring loaded deal that the front grip screws into. It has a small lip inside the hole that catches the screw and won't let it go all the way in. I guess I need to try to angle the barrel to set it?


----------



## speedy claxton (Feb 7, 2013)

I figured it out the barrel has to be at an angle to put the pivot screw in and "gently" tapped with a hammer lol. It's in and everything works. Thanks for the help guys.


----------

